# Variety of in flights from the weekend



## BrentC (Jan 29, 2018)

Tried to get in flight all the different ducks I saw on Sunday.  Some came out better than others.   The few Ring-tailed that were there wasn't in the mood for flight and the Bufflehead I am still working on.

1.



Male Mallard by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

2.



Female Mallard by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

3.



Male Mallards by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

4.



Male Long-tailed Duck by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

5.



Female Lesser Scaup by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

6.



Female Common Goldeneye by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

7.



Red-breasted Merganser by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 29, 2018)

Great set but the last one is a male red-breasted merganser.


----------



## BrentC (Jan 29, 2018)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Great set but the last one is a male red-breasted merganser.



Thanks Logan.  I should have known better on that one, need to take a little more time.


----------



## pjaye (Jan 29, 2018)

Fantastic set.


----------



## baturn (Jan 29, 2018)

Very nice set!


----------



## waday (Jan 29, 2018)

Very nice! I like the synchronized flying in 3!


----------



## VolkswagenMommy (Jan 29, 2018)

BrentC said:


> Tried to get in flight all the different ducks I saw on Sunday.  Some came out better than others.   The few Ring-tailed that were there wasn't in the mood for flight and the Bufflehead I am still working on.
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...



Wow I don’t have a clue how you get them so clear, but it is awesome! Totally gave me a smile! How fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentC (Jan 29, 2018)

pjaye said:


> Fantastic set.





baturn said:


> Very nice set!





waday said:


> Very nice! I like the synchronized flying in 3!





VolkswagenMommy said:


> Wow I don’t have a clue how you get them so clear, but it is awesome! Totally gave me a smile! How fun!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks everyone!


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 29, 2018)

Stunning set. Fantastic BIF work.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 29, 2018)

Great set.


----------



## BrentC (Jan 29, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> Stunning set. Fantastic BIF work.





zombiesniper said:


> Great set.




Thank you!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 29, 2018)

My faves are the male mallard (#1) and the female goldeneye. Overall, mostly nice stuff. Ducks sure are cool!


----------



## BrentC (Jan 29, 2018)

Derrel said:


> My faves are the male mallard (#1) and the female goldeneye. Overall, mostly nice stuff. Ducks sure are cool!




Thanks Derrel.


----------



## 407370 (Jan 29, 2018)

OK any one of these would be my first pic to show to friends. My fave would be the synchronised flying but they are all superb.
I am living in Saudi at the moment and as soon as I move back to the UK I will be doing bird in flight as my next project.
You inspired me.


----------



## BrentC (Jan 29, 2018)

407370 said:


> OK any one of these would be my first pic to show to friends. My fave would be the synchronised flying but they are all superb.
> I am living in Saudi at the moment and as soon as I move back to the UK I will be doing bird in flight as my next project.
> You inspired me.



Thank you.  Much appreciated.


----------



## rosh4u (Jan 29, 2018)

Great set of shots. You managed it really well. What was the camera setting you made to take this shot?


----------



## John Hunt (Jan 30, 2018)

Nice work Brent.


----------



## PJcam (Jan 30, 2018)

Great set BrentC, you never fail to provide superb shots.


----------



## BrentC (Jan 30, 2018)

rosh4u said:


> Great set of shots. You managed it really well. What was the camera setting you made to take this shot?




Not sure what shot you are asking about but if you click on the photo it will bring you to the Flickr page and it has all the camera settings there.


----------



## BrentC (Jan 30, 2018)

John Hunt said:


> Nice work Brent.





PJcam said:


> Great set BrentC, you never fail to provide superb shots.




Thanks guys.


----------



## PJcam (Jan 30, 2018)

BrentC said:


> John Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work Brent.
> ...



It's a pleasure, your shots are always great to see.


----------



## rosh4u (Jan 31, 2018)

BrentC said:


> rosh4u said:
> 
> 
> > Great set of shots. You managed it really well. What was the camera setting you made to take this shot?
> ...


I was actually talking about the last shot. But I got the details on the Flickr page. Thanks and keep up with your Great work


----------



## vin88 (Feb 5, 2018)

good show.  ill have to look to see if I have an OM 1


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Feb 6, 2018)

Great set Brent, that first one is a cracker.


----------



## BrentC (Feb 6, 2018)

vin88 said:


> good show.  ill have to look to see if I have an OM 1





birdbonkers84 said:


> Great set Brent, that first one is a cracker.



Thanks guys.


----------

